# Lieferfreigabe SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2007



## Kai (7 August 2007)

Lieferfreigabe SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2007

Gruß Kai


----------



## seeba (7 August 2007)

Ich freu mich schon.


----------



## JesperMP (7 August 2007)

Ich freue mich auch, aber ich kann für mindestens 2 monate nicht auf 2007 hochrüsten. 
Ich habe mehrere Projekte mit 2005, die zuerst beendet werden müssen. 

Das was erwartet wird mit der wenigstens Geduld ist die performance verbesserung.
Stimmt es, daß MSSQL nicht mehr verwendet wird ?


----------



## seeba (7 August 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Stimmt es, daß MSSQL nicht mehr verwendet wird ?


Scheinbar.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (7 August 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ...Stimmt es, daß MSSQL nicht mehr verwendet wird ?


 
Eher ja -> Aber das Teil baut nun auf .net 2.0 auf (also schön VORHER bei MS updaten! - damit der Installer ein Problem weniger hat  )

SQL fliegt erst später raus - bei der "Kombiversion" (2008+)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 August 2007)

Also, ich lehne mich erst einmal entspannt zurück  .

Was wird eigentlich mit RT-Anwendungen, die mit Flex 2005 ertstellt worden sind? Muss man die RTs dann auch (lizenzpflichtig) hochrüsten, wenn diese weiterhin gepflegt werden sollen?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## seeba (7 August 2007)

Nö, du musst auch nie dein Panel hochrüsten, du musst nur die Version richtig einstellen in der Projektierung. Ich glaub, das haben auch noch nicht alle so ganz verstanden. Kannst aber eigentlich jede RT Version mit dem aktuellen WinCC flexible projektieren.


----------



## JesperMP (7 August 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Was wird eigentlich mit RT-Anwendungen, die mit Flex 2005 ertstellt worden sind? Muss man die RTs dann auch (lizenzpflichtig) hochrüsten, wenn diese weiterhin gepflegt werden sollen?


Genau darin liegt ein problem. Man kann in alte versionen abspeichern aber nicht compilieren. Also, alle lizensen müssen hochgerüstet werden, oder man muss ein PC mit WinCC Flex 2005 (oder 2004) haben.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 August 2007)

nunja..... dann warten wir mal alle was das so bringt UND auf den ersten Servicepack


----------



## Markus (7 August 2007)

wann gibt es endlich textlisten mit variablen???
man könnte so tolle dinge damit machen und das kann doch nicht so schwer sein?

was denken die sich dabei?
welche trottel sind da masgebend? - textlisten können das niedrigwertigste bit auslesen - toll wer braucht son dreck?

und wieso werden objete wie rechtecke nicht mehr dynamisiert zb variable seitenlängen? das geht über skipte, aber wieso kann ich die variable nicht direkt anparametrieren?

jede drittklassige billig visu hat sowas wirklich wichtiges!
und diese bekifften idioten halten sich für toll weil eine textliste ein niedrigwertiges bit auslesen kann? wie kommt man überhaup darauf?!


----------



## volker (7 August 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> textlisten können das niedrigwertigste bit auslesen



ja toll :twisted:
aber was soll das überhaupt sein und was bringt sowas?

ich hätte da auch lieber ein paar andere sachen verbessert.


----------



## IBFS (7 August 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> wann gibt es endlich textlisten mit variablen???


 
Ich frag mich gerade, wie das dann mit der Sprachumschaltung in dem
speziellen Editor funktionieren soll. Vielleicht durch "RAUTEN" anstelle der VARs. 

Das würde schon ein paar Keise ziehen. Ich möchte das nicht konsistent programmieren müssen.


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> und diese bekifften idioten halten sich für toll weil eine textliste ein niedrigwertiges bit auslesen kann? wie kommt man überhaup darauf?!



Die Antwort hast du selbst gegeben, KIFFEN !


----------



## rs-plc-aa (8 August 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> nunja..... dann warten wir mal alle was das so bringt UND auf den ersten Servicepack


 
Was es "bringt":

http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=26169252&caller=view

und

http://support.automation.siemens.com/dnl/TAzNTkyNQAA_26169252_Akt/WCF07WhatsNewdeDE.pdf

so viel zur Theorie...
*
Servicepack ? - Wird sicher noch "ein Weilchen" dauern (Da sind die Intervalle relativ fix)

Falls doch recht schnell was auftauchen sollte kommt erst mal ein Hotfix...
*
Auch würde ich unmittelbar nach der Installation das Teil "auf Herz und Nieren" testen mit allem was man dem Ding so antun kann - denn je früher man merkt daß es einen für sich inakzeptablen Bug im Vergleich zur Vorversion hat um so glimpflicher verläuft der vorläufige Rückzug zur Vorversion (natürlich mit dem VORHER gemachten Image, denn durch Deinstallation wird nachher höchstwahrscheinlich gar nix mehr gehen).
*
Zum Thema Lizenzupgrade im Falle der RT:
War das nicht von 2004 -> 2005 schon genau so ? und wie habt ihr´s da praktiziert? (kann da jetzt nicht viel zu sagen da ich bisher noch keine RT gemacht habe aber bei den Panels ging das Hochrüsten immer problemlos ohne zusatz(lizenz-)kosten. Es war einfach ein neues Image (z.B. 1.1.0 statt 1.0.0)
*
@Markus:
Du musst dir bei einem Messebesuch (falls du mal in den Genuss kommst) den jeweiligen Produktmanager "krallen" und Ihm das eintrichtern -> das ist der einzige und schnellste weg daß solche "Gebete" vielleicht erhört werden. Die haben i.d.R. ein offenes Ohr für so was und den direktesten Draht zur Entwicklung... 

Über die Hotline geht da nichts - ausser vielleicht wenn 100 anrufen und exakt das selbe wollen, dann merkt auch der langsam daß er mal eine Notiz machen sollte... (geht aber dann immer noch über zu viele Ecken)
*
@Volker:
falls mehrere Bits in der Variable gleichzeitig gesetzt sind nimmt es autom. das niedrigste... / wenn gar keins gesetzt ist kannst du einen Default einstellen (wobei das vorher doch auch schon ging - also nicht wirklich neu)
*
@IBFS:
hmm...
*
@Ralle:
war ja klar...  

BTW: Der wär´s gewesen: :sc7: 
oder aber durch::sm19:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 August 2007)

Hallo Jesper M. Pedersen,



JesperMP schrieb:


> Genau darin liegt ein problem. Man kann in alte versionen abspeichern aber nicht compilieren. Also, alle lizensen müssen hochgerüstet werden, oder man muss ein PC mit WinCC Flex 2005 (oder 2004) haben.


 
Was stimmt den nun? Seeba's Erklärung war einleuchtend und "normal-normal". Deine ist dann wohl "siemens-normal"?


Und , zum Teufel, woher weisst du das?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## seeba (8 August 2007)

Siemens-normal leider... :-( Hab's gerade probiert. Man kann zwar so tun als würd' man für die alten Runtimes projektieren, aber generieren geht dann echt nicht.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (8 August 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Jesper M. Pedersen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also in der Mall (wo du die RT Lizenz bestellen kannst) steht z.B. :

6AV6613-1BA01-1CA0 ... WINCC FLEXIBLE 2005 RUNTIME 128 POWERTAGS RUNTIME-SW, SINGLE LICENSE SW UND DOKUMENTATION AUF CD LIZENZSCHLUESSEL AUF FD ABLAUF UNTER WIN2000/XPPROF ... EUR 

D.h. daß die RT Lizenz an die V2005 gekoppelt ist.

Klar wird es spätestens wenn ich das lese:

6AV6613-1XA01-... UPGRADE WINCC FLEXIBLE 2004 RT AUF WINCC FLEXIBLE 2005 RUNTIME INKL. SM@RTACCESS/SM@RTSERVICE/ OPC-SERVER/ARCHIVES/RECIPES/ PROAGENT FUER WINCC FLEXIBLE RUNTIME, RUNTIME-SW, SINGLE LICENSE, SW UND DOKUMENTATION AUF CD LIZENZSCHLUESSEL AUF FD ABLAUF UNTER WIN2000/XPPROF ... EUR

Edit: bei den Panels gilt das nicht. So lange sie auswählbar sind kann man sie Hochrüsten (kostenlos + automatisch beim ersten laden der neuen Version)
Auch sind dort die Tags quasi schon mit dem Kauf mitbezahlt (deswegen auch so teuer bzw. kosten die RT Tags so viel weil ja dann dafür kein Panel gekauft wird)


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Was stimmt den nun? Seeba's Erklärung war einleuchtend und "normal-normal". Deine ist dann wohl "siemens-normal"?





			
				seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst aber eigentlich jede RT Version mit dem aktuellen WinCC flexible projektieren.


Seeba meint warscheinlich OS version auf die Panele (z.b. 1.1.0), und eigentlich nicht RT version auf PCs (z.b. 2005 SP1 HF7).


			
				Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Und , zum Teufel, woher weisst du das?


Weil ich mit diesem Thema viel arbeite. 
Es scheint, wie ich einer von den wenigen bin, die WinCC flexible RT auf PC verwenden.

Siemens scheint, an dieses Problem gedacht zu haben. Aber sie haben es nicht genau gelöst.
Es ist so, in WinCC Flexible 2005 SP1 kannst du zum Beispiel als Version 2004 oder 2005 (ohne SP1) speichern. Aber du kannst nicht die "alte" Version kompilieren (generieren).
Um zu kompilieren, mußt du einen zusätzlichen PC mit der alten Version (2004 oder 2005 ohne SP1) von WinCC Flexible haben. Sehr lästig. Und dieses wird mit der Hinzufügung von mehr Versionen, die du stützen mußt, immer mehr lächerlich. 

Es ist ein richtiges problem. Es ist nicht realistisch, damit ich ständig meine Kunden neuen Versionen der RT Lizenzen anschaffen.
Eine reale Lösung würde sein mehrere Versionen von WinCC Flexible auf den gleichen PC anbringen zu dürfen. Oder den Compiler für die vorhergehenden Versionen in der neuesten Version von WinCC Flexible einfach hinzufügen.

edit:
Ich habe ein screenshot hinzugefügt.

Die Verbesserungen scheinen mir verhältnismäßig klein. Sie sollten es WinCC flexible 2005 SP2 genannt haben. 
Ich bleibe vermutlich mit 2005 SP1 bis Version 2008 (oder 2009?).


----------



## Markus (8 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade, wie das dann mit der Sprachumschaltung in dem
> speziellen Editor funktionieren soll. Vielleicht durch "RAUTEN" anstelle der VARs.
> 
> Das würde schon ein paar Keise ziehen. Ich möchte das nicht konsistent programmieren müssen.


 
jaja - am besten schaffen wir normal stringvariablen für e/a felder dann auch wieder ab?!


da es variablen sind darf jeder einstellen was er will.

ich denke bei sowas immer an daten aus der produktion wie barcodes, rezeptnummern/namen, teiletypen, rohstoffe,...


gerade bei selbsgestrickten rezepturverwaltungen fluche ich immer wieder über diese fehlende funktion. ich will ein dropdownfeld das die variablen mit den rezeptnamen enthält. so wie bei der rezeptverwaltung von winccflex und protool auch.

was die rezepturverwaltung angeht (die hat bei protool nie richtig funktioniert), bin ich seit den mmc-cpu ein fan davon die rezepturdaten auf die mmc zu legen (also wieder in db´s wie vor 20 jahren...).
das funktioniert reibungslos und vor allem schnell, große datensätze von panel über mpi dauern schon mal einige sekunden, bei chaotischem betrieb viel zu langsam...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (8 August 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ...Siemens scheint, an dieses Problem gedacht zu haben. Aber sie haben es nicht genau gelöst.
> Es ist so, in WinCC Flexible 2005 SP1 kannst du zum Beispiel als Version 2004 oder 2005 (ohne SP1) speichern. Aber du kannst nicht die "alte" Version kompilieren (generieren).
> Um zu kompilieren, mußt du einen zusätzlichen PC mit der alten Version (2004 oder 2005 ohne SP1) von WinCC Flexible haben. Sehr lästig. Und dieses wird mit der Hinzufügung von mehr Versionen, die du stützen mußt, immer mehr lächerlich.
> 
> ...


 
Da stimme ich dir voll zu ! Wenn eine - und wenn es nur eine winzige - Änderung vorgenommen werden soll dann ist es vorbei. Das darf nicht sein !

Schlage Siemens vor die RT Lizenzen nur an Flexible selbst - nicht aber an die Version zu binden. Die Preistaffelung erfolgt wie gewohnt über die Anzahl der Tags.

Wenn ich RT´s einsetzen würde würde ich das auf jeden Fall tun und zwar massiv.

Zur "Verbesserung" gegenüber 2005 SP1:

Ich kann jetzt noch gar nichts dazu sagen da ich es noch nicht habe aber die Änderungen liegen wohl verstärkt in der Tiefe.
Es wurde nun komplett auf .net v2 umgestellt -> Wenn das gelungen ist sollte sich die Performance (zumindest auf sowieso schon schnellen PC) noch mal verbessern lassen - natürlich kann man es dewegen jetzt nicht auch auf 500Mhz PC´s betreiben, im gegenteil, aber der schnelle PC kann das jetzt besser nutzen.

Man darf sich auch nicht am Namen irritieren lassen. Step7 (Pro) macht das ja auch seit einer Weile mit den 2005,2006... Editions.

Im Endeffekt ist das jetzt die 1.2.0 -> 2004 war 1.0.0; 2005 war 1.1.0...

Sie haben es halt nach dem Veröffentlichungsjahr benannt.

Gut finde ich jedenfalls daß nun auch die etwas kleineren Panels am PC simuliert werden können (mit der möglichkeit zu zoomen); Die angebliche Verbesserung beim generieren; und so weiter.

Da ich jetzt nicht von dem RT-Lizenzproblem betroffen bin werde ich es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren (mit eventuellem "Rückfahrschein" natürlich).

Vielleicht ist es wirklich so wie Jesper gesagt hat daß zu wenig auf die RT als viel mehr auf die Panels geachtet wurde.

Des einen Freud des anderen Leid...

Aber trotzdem: Wenn ich jetzt ein solches Problem hätte würde ich es ohne zu zögern an der richtigen Stelle vortragen (wie oben schon erwähnt). Es kann zwar keiner garantieren daß es auch gemacht wird aber zumindest muß es dort wo es gilt mal auf dem Tisch liegen!


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:
			
		

> Man darf sich auch nicht am Namen irritieren lassen. Step7 (Pro) macht das ja auch seit einer Weile mit den 2005,2006... Editions.


Problem ist: In der Siemens Logik genehmigt das Freigabe eine neue Hauptversion ("2007" anstatt "2005 SP2") das neue RT lizensen ausgelöst wird.
Der Name ist mir eigentlich s*-egal.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (8 August 2007)

@Jesper:
Ja klar, ich weiß natürlich wie du es gemeint hast...

Die 2007 ist eben noch keine 2.0 sondern doch "nur" eine 1.2...

Deshalb würde ich massiv bei Siemens Druck machen um dies zu beheben.


----------



## uncle_tom (10 August 2007)

Hallo,

der Postbote hat uns heute ein hübsches Paket von Siemens gebracht ;-)

Bin gerade dabei WinCCflexible 2007 zu installieren. Dies scheitert bereits am Upgrade des SQL-Servers auf SP4. Laut Installationsbeschreibung soll man sich bei derartigen Problemen an Microsoft wenden - na sauber :twisted:.

Hat irgendwer vielleicht ähnliche Probleme, bzw. wer hat Flex 2007 bereits
installiert auf einem Rechner auf dem vorher Flex 2005 installiert war ?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (10 August 2007)

Oh Oh...

bei mir war der Postbote noch nicht da aber ich habe mir schon überlegt wie die Installation wohl von Statten gehen würde.

Zum SQL: Na endlich - aber warum nicht gleich 2005 ?

Ich würde gerne wissen was in den Installationshinweisen zum Upgrade von 2005 auf 2007 steht.

Bin am Überlegen es vorher zu entfernen - aber da kann auch viel schief gehen...

Ich mache auf jeden Fall erst mal ein frisches Image bevor ich irgendwas anfange.


----------



## manfredo (10 August 2007)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Postbote hat uns heute ein hübsches Paket von Siemens gebracht ;-)
> 
> ...



Hallo 
Habe das gleiche Problem. Währe für einen Hinweis dankbar.
MfG
Manfred


----------



## uncle_tom (11 August 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt mit ein paar Tricks die SQL-Installation hinbekommen.

1. Flex 2005 deinstallieren - is eh klar
2. SQL-Server Dienst stoppen (Systemsteuerung-Verwaltung-Dienste)
3. SQL-Instanz Ordner umbennen in ....._Old
4. SQL-Installation im CD-Ordner 02_MSDE über setup.exe starten

Somit lässt sich die normale Flex-Installation starten. Nach Abschluss der Installation ("Registriere Komponenten") bricht diese jedoch mit dem Hinweis, dass ein Installationspaket nicht ordentlich beendet werden konnte ab.

Auf einem frisch installierten Win XP SP2 lässt sich Flex 2007 problemlos installieren.

Vermutlich haben die "Experten" bei Siemens die Installation auf einem System mit installiertem Flex 2005 nie probiert 

Dann werd ich wohl weiter experimentieren, oder den Rechner komplett neu aufsetzen müssen :twisted: - Danke Siemens.

Zum Glück gibt´s ja Virtuelle Maschinen (VMWare etc.)

Solang ich Flex 2007 nicht wirklich brauche, bleibt auf meinem PG erstmal Flex 2005 SP1 drauf. 

Mfg

uncle_tom


----------



## Maxl (11 August 2007)

Mhm, das Admin-Problem ist aber nach wie vor nicht gelöst.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (11 August 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> Mhm, das Admin-Problem ist aber nach wie vor nicht gelöst.


 
Woher weisst du das ? - Hast du es auch schon installiert ?

Wenn ja "über 2005 drüber" oder so wie oben beschrieben ?


----------



## IBFS (12 August 2007)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab jetzt mit ein paar Tricks die SQL-Installation hinbekommen.
> 
> ...


 


@uncle_tom
habe deine Frage mal im SIEMENS_SUPPORT_FORUM gestellt.
Ich hoffe du hast nichts dagegen. Will das auch wissen.
Bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt.




Gruß



P.S.


Nachtrag: 

Statement im SIEMENS SUPPORT von mir:


Wer seinen Rechner JEDEN Tage braucht, der braucht schon gehörig Mut um unter solchen Bedingungen ein Update zu machen. 

Ich als langjähriger SUS - Kunde traue mich jedenfals so schnell nicht.

Ich hoffe, es gibt bald ein paar FAQs, ich will meine Rechner nicht mit halbgaren Installationen
zerschießen.

Denn zum Schluß braucht man nähmich dann die FAQs

1.WIE DEINSTALLIERE ICH ALLES SIEMENS ZEUG.

2. IN WELCHER REIHENFOLGE INSTALLIERE ICH FLEX und ProTool (ja das brauche ich noch)


Ich bin mal auf die Antworten - VON OFFIZIELLER SEITE - GESPANNT


----------



## uncle_tom (12 August 2007)

Hallo IBFS,

auf meinem normalen PG traue ich mich momentan auch noch net Flex 2007 zu installieren. Ich hab mir zu Testzwecken ne Virtuelle Maschine eingerichtet, in der so ziemlich alles, was es von Siemens gibt installiert ist (Premium Studio).

In dieser Testmaschine habe ich die oben beschriebenen Probleme.

Zwischenzeitlich hab ich mir ne neue Maschine aufgesetzt, in der ich zuerst Flex 2007 und dann das Premium Studio 2007 installiert habe. Funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Man muss nur die Flex-Installation nochmals starten um die Integration in Step7 installiert zu bekommen.
Protool 6.0 SP3 läuft auch einwandfrei zusammen mit Flex.

Des kann allerdings net der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein, dass man für die Flex 2007 Installation seinen PC neu aufsetzen muss. Bin auch mal auf die Antwort von Siemens gespannt.

Mfg
uncle_tom


P.S.

Der erste Eindruck von Flex 2007:
1. Es startet schneller als Flex 2005 SP1
2. Projekt speichern geht schneller als Flex 2005 SP1
3. Die *.hmi Datei scheint tatsächlich etwas kleiner geworden zu sein. (Steht auch in der Hilfe bei "Was ist neu in Flexible 2007"


----------



## IBFS (12 August 2007)

@uncle_tom

Ich bin gespannt, was im support.automation.siemens.de - FORUM auf meine(deine) Fragen so geantwortet wird. 

Gruß


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 August 2007)

*Installations-/ Upgradeanleitung !*

Hallo,

Ihr müsst immer warten bis der Postbote auch bei mir war  

Also:

Die Installation ist an sich kein Problem - wurde ja bereits gesagt...

Upgrade !

Es gibt keine Upgrademöglichkeit, nicht erschrecken, Anleitung kommt hier:

Gleich vorweg - es gibt kein Problem mit der MSDE 2000 SP4, man darf nur nicht VORHER versuchen die Installation zu erzwingen -> Nach der Deinstallation von 2005 ist auch die "benannte Instanz" (MSSQL.WinCCflexible) weg... (und am ende natürlich auch wieder da.)

Und noch was: Ich empfehle persönlich die V2 des .net Frameworks mit allen weiteren Updates VORHER und per WindowsUpdate installieren zu lassen. Wenn dies vollständig abgeschlossen wurde fragt flex gar nicht mehr danach... (ein Paket weniger welches dann in diesem Zug installiert werden müsste)

1.) Image erstellen
2.) Sicherstellen daß das Image auch gut ist
3.) Flex 2005 deinstallieren, Neustart = Nein; RT/Simulation deinstallieren
4.) Neustart
5.) Ich habe bei meinem System jetzt die Uninstallersachen gecleant (mehr infos hierzu wo anders)
6.) Neustart (falls nichts getan wurde überspringen)
7.) CD1 einlegen, Setup starten.
8.) falls .net v2 installiert wurde (=es war vorher nicht schon drauf) genug Zeit lassen und auf jeden fall noch mal neu starten)
9.) wenn nur SQL installiert wurde weiter mit S10 - wenn nicht dann warten bis der Prozess "mscorsvw.exe" nicht mehr im Taskmanager auftaucht, kann ein weilchen dauern, dann Neustart.
10.) Flex 2007 installieren, warten bis alles fertig ist, _edit: wer den Lizenzdialog übersprungen hat kann das vor dem Neustart noch in Ruhe machen \edit _dann Neustart
11.) Je nach dem (Ich empfehle es) den Flex Autostart ZUERST deaktivieren (über das Symbol) dann erst den Autostarteintrag selbst entfernen, ebenfalls den Server-Manager aus dem Autostart nehmen = den braucht keine S**

Jetzt kann man das Teil mal starten, ein leeres Projekt anlegen und schauen ob es einem behagt...

Ich fand den ersten Eindruck auf jeden Fall positiv !

Dann sollte man mal über ein Defrag nachdenken...

Falls ich noch was vergessen habe bitte fragen.

Viel Erfolg!

P.S.: Das mit der Deinstallation von Flex 2005 hat bei mir Problemlos geklappt und ist absolute Voraussetzung für eine anschleißende Installation von 2007. Falls jemand vorher schon Probleme mit 2005 hatte kann natürlich auch bei der Deinstallation Probleme bekommen... Das kann aber viele Ursachen haben da es im Endeffekt auch nur ein Programm ist welches unter Windows installiert wird und eben den typischen damit verbundenen Macken unterliegt...

Edit:
- die bis jetzt konvertierten Projekte sind anschließend knapp 50% kleiner geworden !!! (im HmiES Ordner werden *backup* - Dateien angelegt, diese können anschließend gelöscht werden damit sie Step7 nicht mit archiviert...)

Edit2:
- die Performance ist tatsächlich auch besser geworden, teilweise zwar nicht erheblich aber in den meisten Fällen doch spürbar... Die (Grund-)Performance des PC scheint nun besser genutzt zu werden (was nicht heissen soll daß die Anforderungen gesunken sind - nicht falsch verstehen!)
- Ich suche immer noch nach Fehlern, habe aber bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden, suche aber noch weiter...


----------



## knabi (14 August 2007)

Gibt's denn irgendwo schon Preislisten? Wir haben keinen SUS, und in der Mall wird mir für das Upgrade *6AV6612-0AA51-2CE5* kein Preis angezeigt :???: ...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## IBFS (16 August 2007)

Hi,

*ich will euch die auch die Antwort von einem SIEMENS-Mann nicht vorenthalten.*

ZITAT-ANFANG:

Ist zwar nicht von Offizieller Seite aber ich hatte keine Probleme damit. Wobei es sein kann das Flexible 07 und ProTool zusammen auf einem Rechner in Step7 nimmer gehen könnten.
Flex 07 braucht min Step7 5.4 SP1 (besser 2) und ProTool ist eigentlich nur bis Step7 5.3 Sp irgendwas freigegeben *[Anm.: Das mit ProTool ist FALSCH ]*  (so am Rande wenn man beides intergriert betreiben will) PT läuft zwar mit Step7 5.4 SP1 und 2 aber darauf würd ich mich nicht unbedingt verlassen, wahrscheinlich je nachdem was man macht.

Zum Hochrüsten also ich hatte keine Probs dabei.
Die SQL hab ich auch vorm Setup gestoppt. Aber nach dem Motto "gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer" hab ich nicht das Uninstall von Flex 05 genommen, sondern in der Systemsteuerung/Software Flex 05 entfernt UND sämtlich separat installierte Optionen davon (ProAgent zB. Runtime etc....) und danach Neustart und SQL gestoppt/deaktiviert ging es gleich im ersten Anlauf. 

Und noch mehr am Rande, ich bin bei Siemens UND hab früher ProTool-Systemtest gemacht, es wird immer auch getestet ob ein Update funzt, und zwar mit Uninstall und allem drum und dran, und wie weit man zurückgehen kann um das Produkt zu installieren entweder mit drübernageln und/oder der eingebauten Uninstallroutine. Soweit der (Semi-)ofizielle Teil zu deiner Bemerkung 

Grüße
Aranel 


=== Bearbeitet von Aranel Calafalas @ 14.08.2007 10:22 [GMT ] ===

ZITAT-ENDE:


*ProTool **V6.0+SP3 6AV6 582–2BX06–0DX0 ist für* *STEP 7 V5.4 definitiv freigegeben - siehe Verträglichkeitsliste.*




Gruß


Frank


----------



## xhasx (17 August 2007)

*Hier auch wieder ein Beta-Tester*

2007 So ein Dreck!!! 

Den einzigen Vorteil den ich sehe - Übersetzen geht schneller - ja aber nicht um den Faktor 10 wie in 7nach5 angekündigt!

Wenn man bei den Variablen einen Unterordner hat und dort eine Variable anlegt bekommt man automatisch unter dem Hauptordner Variablen die Gleich nochmal!!! So kommt man auch zu Powertags!!!

Dann der Scheiß mit der Vorgängerversion... Für Recepies und Archives braucht man keinen 2007er License Key - aber für die Powertags... haben die eingentlich den Schuß gehört?!?

Meldeindikator kann nicht verankert werden...

Meldeanzeige kann nicht verankert werden...

Textlisten mit Variablen... !!!

Grafikanzeigen liegen immer noch in der höchsten Ebene!!!

Mehre OP's und ein Pc - immer noch kein Passwortabgleich!!!

Benutzerverwaltung - Drama!!!

Ich habe den Verantwortlichen von Flexible auf deren Wunsch eine Liste mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen gemacht. Nicht ein Punkt wurde umgesetz obwohl fast allen Punkten nickend zugestimmt wurde...

Lieber Siemens - geh doch mal auf die Kundenwünsche ein! Entwickle deine Software nicht mit Schulabgängern und durchgeknallten EDV Freaks sondern mit Leuten aus der Praxis!!!


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2007)

...

*UND DANN "offiziell" KEIN PROTOOL AUF VISTA

WOZU ZAHLE ICH JAHRELANG   meine  SUS - BEITRÄGE 

WIR HABEN ca. 500 Protool-Only-Panels im Einsatz.*
* 
**...*


----------



## Aranel Calafalas (20 August 2007)

zu den Variablen hab ich recherchiert und folgendes gefunden.
Das Verhalten bei Drag&Drop hat sich geändert.
Während in Flex'05 die Variable verschoben wird, wird sie in Flex'07 dabei kopiert. 
Fragt mich nicht wer sich das neue Verhalten gewünscht hat das weiss selbst ich nicht.
Das bei Nueanlegen im Unterordner Variablen im Hauptordner angelegt werden konnte ich allerdings net nachvollziehen, weder in einem Neuprojekt noch in einem irgendwie migrierten (flex'04/flex'05/ProTool==>Flex'07).

zu PT unter Vista:
ich glaub deshalb nicht daran das es offiziell freigegeben wird, weil das Risiko die ganzen Sourcen nochmal zu öffnen und das Produkt auf Vista anzupassen nicht absehbar ist. Irgendwann ist die Entscheidung für Flex gefallen und dort wird wohl weitergemacht. DIe alten OP (mein geliebtes OP17, es ist einfach unschlagbar) werden sicher über kurz oder lang abgekündigt und damit nicht mehr Verfügbar (außer Ersatzteil) und damit wird ProTool das selbe Schicksal treffen. Soweit ich weiß ist der Stand mit SP3 zu V6 ja "eingefroren".
BTW Microsoft sagt ja selbst das sie abwärtskompatibel -1 sind, dh (bzw soll heißen) daß SW die unter XP ablauffähig war das auch unter Vista sein müßte. (Warum nur glaub ich das eigentlich nicht  )

Aber ich bin viel zu sehr Techniker als Marketing oder Vertrieb, so daß ich was die politischen Entscheidungen anbelangt sicher nicht der bin der entgültige Antworten dazu geben kann.

Und sorry nomma für die Aussage PT und Step7 5.4, es ist natürlich freigegeben, habs einfach überlesen und nachdem ichs festgestellt hab wars zu spät. Hab einfach zu viele solcher Listen die ich bearbeiten kann und tu bei den FAQs, wo ich mittlerweile (seit kurzem) bin.

Grüße
Aranel


----------



## uncle_tom (20 August 2007)

Hallo,

Zur Information:
Protool und die alten Panels (OP7, OP17) sind bereits abgekündigt.

Siehe Link

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## IBFS (20 August 2007)

Aranel Calafalas schrieb:


> Grüße
> Aranel


 
Schön, das du aus dem FORUM von "SUPPORT.AUTOMATION.SIEMENS.COM"   "rübergekommen"  bist.      Hier gibt viel schönere Beiträge


Gruß
IBFSW = IBFS = Frank


----------



## Aranel Calafalas (21 August 2007)

Das mit der Abkündigung weis ich schon, wusste nur nimmer wie rum das ganze war, dann erfolgt die Typstreichung demnächst. Gluab mir Tom bei den ganzen Prozessen verlierst schnell mal den durchblick wie rum was lief. Und wie gesagt als Techniker gleich zweimal, für sowas bist als Techniker nich gebaut 

@Frank
Kann dir doch die ganze Arbeit nich allein lassen 
Werd auch öfter mal mitantworten, allerdings flex eher noch nicht so da fiesle ich mich grad rein und falle von einem Stolperstrick über den nächsten.
Aber ich hole auf 
Und ich freu mich wenn ich helfen kann hier oder dort das soll kein Problem sein.

grüße
Aranel


----------

